# Why is Trump so concerned over inauguration attendance??



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2016)

He has bigger things to worry about. Who cares if more people attended Obama's inauguration. That doesn't mean Trump won't be a better president than Obama. I wish he would just move on and keep cleaning up America.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

He is anal retentive about some things that is for certain, but by hammering away at that, he is implying that the media are a pack of liars. 
They are a a pack of hyenas too, and they hounded Nixon out of office; and Trump knows it, so he is returning fire on them. He is a crafty fighter, 
and the best one that I have seen, when it comes to defeating the media.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Leonard said:


> He has bigger things to worry about. Who cares if more people attended Obama's inauguration. That doesn't mean Trump won't be a better president than Obama. I wish he would just move on and keep cleaning up America.


Lenny my good man,

The answer is quite simple. Trump is messing with the libtards/media. It pisses them off to no end that anyone would dare mention that their savior, the boy king BHOzo did not have the most attended/viewed inaugaration.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I wish he would drop it but it is keeping the MSM on their toes and pissed off so its fine by me

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Lenny my good man,
> 
> The answer is quite simple. Trump is messing with the libtards/media. It pisses them off to no end that anyone would mention that their savior, the boy king BHOzo did not have the most attended/viewed inaugaration.


Rope a dope. The rabid libtards press, aka the propaganda wing of the DNC also know as the Lame Stream Media is so busy wanting to prove Trump wrong as it squandered its credibility on Obama and Hildabeast. This allows Trump to makes changes for the good that there just is not time to air the Demonic Rats grevences . Makes the job easier as they can not help but take the bait.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I am of the firm belief, he tweets and says what he does for a reason.

It's working too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The media is keeping things like attendance in the forefront so they can avoid publicizing the report from Pew Research that shows over 800,000 illegal aliens voted in the election. Most likely for their Golden Girl, Queen Hillary.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The media is keeping things like attendance in the forefront so they can avoid publicizing the report from Pew Research that shows over 800,000 illegal aliens voted in the election. Most likely for their Golden Girl, Queen Hillary.


Trump has bigger fish to fry in the moment but this will become front page at some point when he is ready. He does seem to play the media like a violin way more often than not. He has already launched an investigation into the matter.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

AND, . . . if what I was shown is correct, . . . the photos shown by MSM were hand picked of all the thousands, . . . to show what they wanted.

I sat in the waiting room of Michigan University Hospital, . . . and watched the whole thing, . . . there were no blank spaces anywhere that could be seen from any of the cameras they showed.

THEN, . . . along comes CNN pictures showing 1/3 to 1/2 of the turf being empty. 

Again, . . . they just picked the pics that showed THEIR side of the story, . . . and I truly believe ol' Trumpster had a much bigger audience, . . . when another 20% of the world was watching on the 'puters, . . . hoping to get to see some blow up, . . . assassination, . . . riot, . . . or whatever.

But again, . . . it's the media, . . . Lil Abner catching pond fish with a cane pole, safety pin, and a worm, . . . just ain't news.

Watch your inbox, . . . look at the click-bait all of us are sent every day, . . . you click on it, . . . nothing but "ho-hum", . . . but it was made up to be the biggest thing since Pearl Harbor.

In the food industry, the aroma of hamburgers on a grill, onions frying, french fries, doughnuts out of the oven, . . . etc. is what will sell food faster than you can make it. 

In the news industry, . . . you don't sell the steak, . . . you sell the sizzle.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't care about the attendance and most people wish he would just let it go. As long as he is pushing his SCOTUS nominations and this beautiful agenda I don't care if he is focused on a Chinese finger trap.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Lenny my good man,
> 
> The answer is quite simple. Trump is messing with the libtards/media. It pisses them off to no end that anyone would dare mention that their savior, the boy king BHOzo did not have the most attended/viewed inaugaration.


LOL
You're giving Trump too much credit. He actually is upset about the crowd #s. He has some incredible thin skin. He showed that over and over again during his campaign.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> LOL
> You're giving Trump too much credit. He actually is upset about the crowd #s. He has some incredible thin skin. He showed that over and over again during his campaign.


He has the stones to stand up and not wither. Big difference. George Bush was run over because he decided not to stand up for himself against the DNC propaganda. We need a bold leader not someone who is afraid of their own shadow.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I would have attended the inauguration but I had to work, so it must be people like me that caused the lower attendance, sorry....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> He has the stones to stand up and not wither. Big difference. George Bush was run over because he decided not to stand up for himself against the DNC propaganda. We need a bold leader not someone who is afraid of their own shadow.


We also need a strong leader that can accept that he's wrong. His ego gets in his way.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As I posted 6 months ago Trump is a low level narcissist who thrives on a need for adoration. Through family I had some contact with him 30 years ago and have watched his career. Yes, I voted for Trump (anybody but Hillary) and I do support 90% of his ideas but I do wish he thought about his wording and timing a little more before he tweets.

America first, but with common sense rules.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We will see if and when he does take a misstep. So far he has done very well. Its the media , democrats and rinos that want war with him. What he has done against all of them to get here was brilliant.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My opinion is,

the man is a street fighter not a pompus assed politican.

His attack on commie news network for trivia is to show what they can expect when it gets serious.

I read earlier that the picture shown by cnn was taken three hours before the appearance of trump.

It seems the left can never stop trying to denigrate everybody on the right and let pass everything left related.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> LOL
> You're giving Trump too much credit. He actually is upset about the crowd #s. He has some incredible thin skin. He showed that over and over again during his campaign.


I think he knows that the majority of people who voted for him actually work for a living. Ya can't say as much for barry.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is a picture of while he was speaking...







here is another one JUST BEFORE the event started








not a lot of empty spaces


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Like trump said, CNN= fake news.

I stopped watching them when Glen Beck left.


----------

